# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Internetanschluss in Thailand

## schiene

Leider ist bei uns im Dorf kaum ein Empfang mit einem Surfstick möglich.
Was ist die beste Lösung??
Direkt einen Anschluss über ein Telefonanschluss??
Ich habe gehört das es auch über eine Satelitenschüssel möglich wäre!?
Welcher Anbieter ist der beste aus techn.Sicht???
Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Telefonanschlüssen in Bezug auf die Datenmenge/-geschwindigkeit??

----------


## Enrico

> 1.Leider ist bei uns im Dorf kaum ein Empfang mit einem Surfstick möglich.
> 2. Was ist die beste Lösung??
> 3. Direkt einen Anschluss über ein Telefonanschluss??
> 4. Ich habe gehört das es auch über eine Satelitenschüssel möglich wäre!?
> 5. Welcher Anbieter ist der beste aus techn.Sicht???
> 6. Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Telefonanschlüssen in Bezug auf die Datenmenge/-geschwindigkeit??


zu. 1. Das ist Mist, denn für mich noch die beste Verbindung, wenn sie möglich ist vor Ort. (hatten Satellit ....) 

zu. 3. Ja, alles andere ist Mist

zu. 4. Ja, kannste aber vergessen, zu teuer und einfach nur Mist. Geht meistens "nie"

zu.5. und 6. Ist es wichtig das du dich umhörst, denn es ist regional verschieden. Meist sogar von Ort zu Ort.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Zu #4

Wennst dich grün und blau ärgern willst, dann schon!

----------


## schiene

welche "Mindestleistung"(Übertragungsgeschw.) sollte denn das minimum sein um z.b.ruckellos TV schauen zu können oder 
Radiosender empfangen zu können???

----------


## Enrico

Minimum 1000er würd ich sagen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das heute noch reicht. Mit ach und Krach würde ich behaupten.

----------


## isaanfan

1000 MB real dürften schon knapp sein!
Ich bezahle 3 MB und komme in guten Zeiten auf real allerhöchstens 2MB (TOT). Beim Stream gibt es oft Probleme.

isaanfan

----------


## chauat

Habe nee Schüssel mit 256K, ärgern tu ich mich nicht, bekomme halt nichts Besseres zurzeit. TV ist nicht drin damit nur Radio! Aber für E-Mail news und Skype ist es OK.

Gruß
Martin

----------


## maeeutik

"Enrico"...


> Minimum 1000er würd ich sagen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das heute noch reicht...


...1000(er) was?
Geht es um 1000MB bzw. 1GB - doch auch dann die Frage bei was (?) z.B. Uebertragungsrate (Geschwindigkeit)?

maeeutik

----------


## Enrico

Das ist schwierig zu beantworten, oder eigentlich auch nicht. In den meisten Ländern wird das Internet in 1000er Schritten gemessen und verkauft. Man spricht quasi vom 1000er DSL bis zum 32000er. Viele Anbieter bieten nun sogar noch schneller an, wo wir heute noch sagen: Das braucht keine Sau!, aber schon morgen sagen: das geht gerade noch. 

Bei den Bezeichnungen 1000er, sprechen wir von einer Übertragungsrate pro Sekunde, was bei einer 1000er bei 1000 kbit/s liegt. Die Übertragungsrate ist somit auch die Geschwindigkeit die wir dann empfinden. 

1000er hat vor 5 Jahren noch locker gereicht, das meinte ich. Denn da haben sich die Anbieter von Videos, Homepages und sonstigen noch die Mühe gemacht, ihre Angebote auf Tempo zu trimmen. Auch ich. Aber dann kam die Zeit, in der es an sich keine Rolle mehr spielte, wie groß eine Datei ist. Man fühlte keinen Unterschied mehr. Somit wurde auch immer mehr vernachlässigt auf Tempo und Speicherplatz zu bauen. Druff geschissen, haben ja eh alle ne 6000er Flat. Das ist aber der Kollaps des Internets, den wir irgendwann mal zu spüren bekommen.

Aber nun zum Thema: 1000er würde locker reichen, wenn die Anbieter sich wieder Mühe geben würden, aber das muss man heute nicht mehr. 

Sat in Thailand, geht, aber ging auch nicht wirklich. Skype oder VOIP ging bei uns gar nicht, außer wir führten nach jedem Satz das Wort STOP ein und warteten gefühlte 2 Minuten. 

Meine eigene Erfahrung, wenn man kein Festnetz hat: Handy. Bilder aus und man kann sehr gut im Internet lesen. Letztes Jahr ging es sogar mit Bildern, aber nur morgens wenn alle Kiddis in der Schule sind. Wochenende und Abends konnste vergessen. Dass hab ich dann gelesen wenn wir mal im Hotel waren...

Aber das ist in Deutschland nicht unbedingt anders.

----------


## maeeutik

Danke, "Enrico".

Ich werde mir heute Abend - wenn meine Frau wieder zu Hause ist - unseren Vertrag mit TOT mal ansehen. Bin mal gespannt welche Uebertragungsraten wir haben bzw. welche meine Frau "gekauft" hat. Sicher ist, dass uns DSL-Technologie zur Verfuegung steht.

Ich lass wieder von mir hoeren, da ich (im Gegensatz zu einem Freund in CNX) echte Probleme habe deutsche Mediathek-Videos (z.B. von ARD und ZDF) ohne staendige Unterbrechungen zu sehen - dies aber in CNX der Fall ist. Die Hardwarekonfigurationen sind nahezu identisch - meine nur etwas neueren Datums.

maeeutik

----------


## Enrico

Musst meinen Namen nicht in Gänsefüßchen packen, ich heise wirklich so  :cool: 

Gibt auch unzählige Seiten wo du deine Übertragungsrate messen kannst. Denn das was im Vertrag steht ist immer das Maximum was man dir zu Verfügung stellt. Das muss noch lange nicht bei dir ankommen.

----------


## maeeutik

Nun, das...


> Musst meinen Namen nicht in Gänsefüßchen packen, ich heise wirklich so


...werde ich beherzigen.
Hinsichtlich einer Pruefung der Uebertragungsrate bin ich mal gespannt ob ich das richtige und von mir noch beherrschbare Pruefungsprogramm finde.
Insoweit - einen Dank an Dich Enrico fuer den Hinweis.

maeeutik

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe seit Neujahr von 3BB das _9 Mb Package_ (9 Mb Upload 1 Mb) = Deutsches Fernsehen ohne ruckeln.

Speedtest zu einem Server in Holland:





Da gibt's, gegen geringen aufpreis, auch kabelfernsehen (IPTV) dazu. 
http://iptv.3bb.co.th/th/home/index.php


 TW

----------


## schiene

@TeigerWutz
und das ist ohne Datenbegrenzung bei downloads bezw.live streaming??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Bis jetzt merke ich nix von 'ner einschränkung   :cool: 


Habe mich für das "9meg" (thai) entschieden, weil alle thais+farangs im moo ban auf der billigen 590baht (6meg) version unterwegs sind. 

Server Wien:

----------

